# VZAccess Verizon Wireless missing driver.



## zerieth (May 31, 2008)

Hey, I am new here and I need some help. Today my computer got system restored by a tech friend and not only did he restore it but he stuck in a 3* bigger memory and a larger hard drive (WOOT!):grin:. We live in the country and use Verizon Wireless internet. When I went to reinstall it the thing said it couldn't find a Data Interface Driver needed for the cable. I can't figure it out and my friend was, for once, stumped. Anyone know how to help me? I can't use my sisters computer forever.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, could you give us the model & number of your adapter.
For Example; Verizon Wireless PC 5750

Meanwhile, look here........
http://vzw.smithmicro.com/download/download.aspx


----------



## zerieth (May 31, 2008)

In the case it won't work, It is USB720


----------



## zerieth (May 31, 2008)

it didn'r work. My dad said there was only one disc. I'm beggining to wonder if thats true. It still says the Data Interface is unknaow and it can't do anything with it.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Zerieth,
Have you downloaded and installed VZAccess Manager, as well as the drivers for the USB720?


----------

